# Ork RUMORS



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

New 40k Ork rumors from BoLS:


> * 40K RUMORS: Orks - 'Ere Come Da Grots! *
> 
> Posted by  Larry Vela  at 3/12/2013
> ​ Yes I said ORKS!!! They are some ways off, but the first round of 40K 6th Greenskin rumors are snaking their way to us.
> ...


Personally I think this has a touch of wishlisting from the Grot-Army community (you know who you are), but with the moves GW has been making recently I can't rule this one out.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Does sound slightly wishlisty with all the grot units... but then what with the FW Grotkrieg of tanks etc It's plausible that they could have an expanded roll.... Heck, I remember that good old Gretchin mobs. Be fun to see them return.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I would like this since Grots are the only way I'd ever play orks, but I just can't see it happening. And if Grots do get a serious build - when I say build I mean just something - I really just can't see it on this scale. Honestly if this were to happen I'd rather it just go the direction when we used to be have various lists ie kroot, night orks, harlies etc. But i just can't see it. If Grots are included at most it will be 1 unit or two. Otherwise pure wishlisty. 
Plus GW were rather locked down on the rumours recently so I can't believe that suddenly from next to nothing every army and concept seems to be getting done. Bleh...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Thinking about it does seem to make it more plausible.... take Fantasy.... Its Orks and Goblins... 40k becomming Orks and Grots doesn't seem that far fetch when you think about it given that many people play purely Goblin armies for fantasy... a Grot one for 40k could be a good seller.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

WAAAAAGH ORK RUMOURS  awsome hmm my all grot list could use an actual grot boss to be authentic MORE BRING ME MORE ORK RUMOURS. Back on the serious side it does sound a bit wish listy but still some great ideas which I would love to see

Thank you zion for being the bearer of orky news


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Thinking about it does seem to make it more plausible.... take Fantasy.... Its Orks and Goblins... 40k becomming Orks and Grots doesn't seem that far fetch when you think about it given that many people play purely Goblin armies for fantasy... a Grot one for 40k could be a good seller.


:goodpost:

I would actually do this..... :crazy:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

the grot rumour does the rounds every 4 or five years


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Tawa said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> I would actually do this..... :crazy:


Yes but this applies to many armies though. There are many people would. LOVE to be able to use the various off shoots. It doesn't need to be competitive just for fun. Look at when DE were getting done again there was endless speculation we would get a legitimate Harlequin build, nothing came out of it. 
There are numerous off shoots people would love to build. 'Stealer cults, Harlequins, Grots, Ad Mech, various SM chapters - Iron Hands, Salamanders, etc -, Cult Lists, Chaos Guard, Kroot, People will love to get their hands on these lists, but sadly nothing comes off it. So we can only cling to wish listing.

If true I'll take up cannibalism in celebration but until then I'm just going to dismiss it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Loli said:


> Yes but this applies to many armies though. There are many people would. LOVE to be able to use the various off shoots. It doesn't need to be competitive just for fun. Look at when DE were getting done again there was endless speculation we would get a legitimate Harlequin build, nothing came out of it.
> There are numerous off shoots people would love to build. 'Stealer cults, Harlequins, Grots, Ad Mech, various SM chapters - Iron Hands, Salamanders, etc -, Cult Lists, Chaos Guard, Kroot, People will love to get their hands on these lists, but sadly nothing comes off it. So we can only cling to wish listing.
> 
> If true I'll take up cannibalism in celebration but until then I'm just going to dismiss it.


Again, I'd actually do most of the fluffy off-shoots you just mentioned :so_happy:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Again, I'd actually do most of the fluffy off-shoots you just mentioned :so_happy:



Exactly my point. As would I, but we don't get them so as far as I'm concerned this Grot stuff is pointless wish listing.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Loli said:


> Exactly my point. As would I, but we don't get them so as far as I'm concerned this Grot stuff is pointless wish listing.


I don't know, we can do proper Word Bearers now, so it's not all Doom and Gloom.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Just remember that list that was leaked... alot of these rumoured units appear on that such as 'Boss Kommissa Grotski'.

Someone reading that list and making things up... or, there still some truth to a mostly debunked list?


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Remember this is a rumour, it may be actual or false so I wouldn't be concerrned


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Loli said:


> Exactly my point. As would I, but we don't get them so as far as I'm concerned this Grot stuff is pointless wish listing.


I wish I could prove you wrong, but I can't :laugh:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Tawa said:


> I wish I could prove you wrong, but I can't :laugh:


If I'm wrong then I'll meet you in Cheshire since I'm from Stoke and play you with my Grot list versus your list ;-) Don't get wrong I'd love this to be true since I want to play most of the lists I listed. But i just don't see it. 

I haven't seen that list in a good few months so if they are on there then yeah great, but that still doesn't mean much. If they are then I suppose maybe there would be some truth but I just can't see us getting Grots on this level. At most it will just be a HQ choice or something.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Loli said:


> If I'm wrong then I'll meet you in Cheshire since I'm from Stoke and play you with my Grot list versus your list ;-) Don't get wrong I'd love this to be true since I want to play most of the lists I listed. But i just don't see it.
> 
> I haven't seen that list in a good few months so if they are on there then yeah great, but that still doesn't mean much. If they are then I suppose maybe there would be some truth but I just can't see us getting Grots on this level. At most it will just be a HQ choice or something.


Not far away then :laugh:

Hmm, I wonder if I can find where I put that Red Gobbo :so_happy:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

More Ork Rumors from BoLS:



> * 40K RUMORS: Orks - Unit Upgrades! *
> 
> Posted by  Larry Vela  at 3/14/2013
> [/CENTER]
> ...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

that mek tank sounds exactly like the mekboy junka from forgeworld.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Awsome and backtrack a little boys get cheaper???? Thought they were already were already really cheap


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

dirty-dog- said:


> that mek tank sounds exactly like the mekboy junka from forgeworld.


The Junka (if I'm remembering correctly) doesn't have a Shokk Attack Gun option. And honestly the Ork FW offerings could stand to make their way over to the GW side. I mean who doesn't want Grot Tanks?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Zion said:


> The Junka (if I'm remembering correctly) doesn't have a Shokk Attack Gun option. And honestly the Ork FW offerings could stand to make their way over to the GW side. I mean who doesn't want Grot Tanks?


it has the option for a turret mounted shock attack gun.

aswell as some other bits and peices including the KFF.

and i aggree, most of the fw stuff has its place in the regular game.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Your right I didn't notice but this is basically the FW stuff...hmm I want grot mega tanks


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> I mean who doesn't want Grot Tanks?


That would be another nail in the coffin of me "not doing a Grot army" :laugh:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Some more stuff cropped up on teh Faeit blog:



> There is something amiss. I am seeing a lot of early information that is somehow suggesting something different may be on the horizon.
> 
> Take a look at this.....
> 
> ...



A full grot list? Certainly sounding interesting...


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

A full grot list would be great but I just can't see it. Allied supplement would be interesting but I think many would try to run something like this as a straight up list. Meh.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Loli said:


> A full grot list would be great but I just can't see it. Allied supplement would be interesting but I think many would try to run something like this as a straight up list. Meh.


It could be something built into the codex as an option much like the Coven List for DE. Something that at the very least looks cool, brings some new possibilities to the overall army while not supplanting the main army.

EDIT: More from Faiet212:



> Grot Whirlybird: Description and Rules
> 
> 
> Here is a nice bit defining what a Grot Whirlybird is, and what it does. This comes to us from a different source than what we read earlier this morning. So definitely something is being worked on along these lines.
> ...


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm reviving this thread as it totaly slipt my radar in the spring. I'm gonna give y'all my thoughts on every single rumour that have been posted so far in this thread.


Da Crew" An HQ unit of even bigger Nobs. They have odd LoS modifications, One Nob must be nominated as "Da Boss", and if Da Boss is killed, one of Da Crew is promoted. This interacts in some new way with "Kill the Warlord" victory conditions, and is effectively an entire "warlord unit

This sound unfluffy since orks are know to retreat or break to infighting if the warboss dies. But the idea is still cool, sort of a ‘onur gard’ for the boss from which a new warlord could be chosen. Maybe a new roll on the traits table as well? It would make it hard to claim kill-the-warlord point for the opposition. 


Mek Tank – Sporting a giant Shokk Attack Gun, firing Bomb Squigs. Tank can purchase a KFF.

Could be the, for orks, equivalent of the Riptide, Wraithknight and more. A new ramshackle tank for the orks that brizzle with dakka is always welcome! 


Flashgits - Their Snazz guns roll for random range each turn (12+3d6). On a triple 1 they overheat like Gets Hot. The unit may purchase upgrades like +1 BS, +1A, blast, rapid fire, skyfire, ans others, several are mutually exclusive.

This sound less likely to me. Maybe a random table rolled on each turn to see if you get a Range, S, Ap, blast, Rapid fire, attack bonus that turn. In some way the Flashgits need a giant overhaul to be viable. To make Badrukk a HQ that unlocks them to Elite or scoring may be the way to go. 


Boys - cheaper!

Not likely. If GW wanted Orks to lean more against green tide army they would increase the points in their vehicles instead. 


Meks - Look for ability to field an increased number of Deffdreads and Kanns than currently.

I have longed wondered why Big meks only can make you take Dreads as troops and not Kans aswell. If you want meks more usefull than make them more of an option to dread and kans. Today meks is often stuck with burnas and lootas that have no need of running and chasing damaged vehicles. 


Stormboyz - Gain a "Rocket boost" attack that can target flyers. They must move 18” and if they pass a flyer they each get 2 attacks on it as if assaulting a vehicle. Move as infantry during their next turn. Looks like the designers played a lot of THQ's Space Marine!

Perhaps, once per game, one attack each, roll 2 dice for distance, count as dangerous terrain. Just perhaps. 


Buggys / Trakks - May tank shock if they are upgraded with spiked plates/wheels.

Tank shock against infantry sure, not ram against tanks. Sound great fun!


Big Guns – control collar option again, the ones from ork codex, plus a flakk gun with skyfire. 

Flakkakannon sound great but do orks/grots have the sense of skyfire? A gun with lots of dakka would do. Range 30, S6 Ap5 Heavy 4 twin-linked. 


"Grot Boss" Grot with a stateline of a Ork Boy, but higher BS. Equipped with a nice kustom-mega-shoota as an option. Can also get a Buggy or take a Killa-kan as a transport/upgrade
Gretchin Weirdling - grot psyker. Lvl1. Upgrade to lvl 2. Access to divination, gork, and mork lists
Killa kans in elite.
Gretchin - can take control collars no ork herder like in ork list. 5-20 unit. Cheaper than ork codex gretchin by a pt. Can take whirlybird or looted wagon as dt
Squig runts- sounds like 40k equivalent of squig hoppers
Whirlybird – looks like a Huey hit with ork hammer, bomb doors underneath to drop gretchin
Grot scootas - rocket propelled skateboarders? Squad of 5-10. Hvy bolter profile weapon.
Grots Buggys: Similar to Nob Bikers, but are buggies with Grots on the back and Orks behind the wheel! Drive-by attacks. Highly likely this will be an "alternate unit" for a buggy combo-unit box. 
Grot buggies - drive by assault 8 grot blastas
Grot rocket - single shot roket with large range and big blast.

These rumours I discard as wishthinking. The relationship between Orks and Grots in the 40K universe is very different from the Ork and Goblins relationship in fantasy. Grots are, have always been, will always be a slave race. It is the Ork dex and the grots will only have a supportive role. 


Grot Whirlybird: Rotored transport: Capacity 20 Grots. They get dumped on the battlefield roughly from the Whirlybird taking a mandatory DT test, and cause mayhem if they fall atop another unit.
Grot Whirlybird
*Looks like a old Vietname War Hellicopter, big bulged bubble cockpit/body, skinny tail boom.
*About twice as big as the ork DefKoptas. Concept is the doors of the main body open on the
bottom like an old bomber to drop the Grots on to the battlefield.
*Cannot carry Orks or Bulky/Very Bulky models.
*Can drop Grots at any point along path travelled in movement phase only if not Zooming.
*Placement like deepstrike, but scatter is reduced if hovering.

I love to see grots gain the ability to take a trukk as a dedicated transport but I doubt the Orks getting another flier.


----------



## Importman (Sep 17, 2008)

I believe grots will get better rules/new units as current 40k grots are bad to the point of almost unfieldable under the new edition 40k


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> the grot rumour does the rounds every 4 or five years


These are the exact same rumours that popped up a few months back. Some guy had seen a gretchin copta thing in the design studio or some such.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

An all Grot army?
Finally, I have an excuse to buy more of them.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

jaggedjaw said:


> An all Grot army?
> Finally, I have an excuse to buy more of them.


I think this is exactly the reason why alot of these rumours could actually be true. Just think of the absurd amount of models a Grot army would field, sounds to me GW has found itself another golden goose:laugh:

I'm curious as to when their new codex will be released, will it be this year or early next year? I certainly hope so as I'm considering starting an Ork army once I have passed the 2,000Pts mark with my Daemons of Chaos.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone know when the rumored date is for Orks? any chance we'll see them this year?


----------

